# This website is adorable



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

http://www.jillsnewenglandhedgehogs.com/gallery.htm

Oh my stars her gallery slideshow is MELTING my heart!!!

Had to share, I stumbled across it while reading up on socializing hedgehogs. (I wuv google)


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

yes, it melted my heart as well...


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

I was going to get a hedgie from her but she didn't have any available at the time


----------

